# [URGENT] MacBook Pro Hard Drive Power?



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

Basically I have a Macbook Pro that is now Macbook Dead

A guy at the Apple Store took out the HDD for me so that I didn't void the warranty doing it myself (just in case I needed the warranty) and now I have the hard drive out of the MacBook

I plugged it into my PC with a SATA connector but there is nothing on the hard drive to actually plug anything to power it up with

The guy at the store said I could plug it into my PC and get stuff off it, but obviously he was lying because I've plugged in the SATA but I can't see it on my PC?

So how do I power it up?> I need the data urgently as it has assignments and stuff on it, one of which has a deadline of today

Anybody who can help me deserves a billion pounds


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 30, 2010)

Next to the SATA connector, does it not have a similar looking socket but longer?

If not, then it's a proprietary Apple connector (I HATE it when they do that, which is pretty much ALL the time).  My guess is that it gets power from the SATA bus if that is the case.  You could try, but I doubt it would work.

In that case, I would suggest borrowing another MacBook Pro off somebody, or get the Apple Store to loan you one so you can get your data off.


----------



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I can see it in device manager, I've managed to get it powered up with the longer flat socket

I didn't realise that was for power cos normally I use molex power

But now I can only see it in device manager, but not in my computer

And I don't understand that :/ It said installing drivers and then said complete, and I've tried updating drivers in device manager and it said they were up to date

So considering it's from a Mac (most likely FAT32) how am I gonna get it to work so I can see it in My Computer?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

Um no dude it's _not_ FAT32 or any Windows-compatible format and that there is your problem. It is most likely Apple HFS+ Journaled and the only way a Windows box is gonna be able to access that data is with MacDrive, as far as I know.

Mac OS X can natively read/write FATx and read NTFS but Windows does not provide you the converse luxury.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah, yeah.  I forgot to mention that.  No HFS+ support in Windows, I'm afraid.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't you use some sort of bootable CD and copy files outside of windows?


----------



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay so I got the data off, but now I need to set up a Mac OSX system on my PC, cos my MacBook is dead...

How do I do that?

Please bear in mind this is urgent as it contains all my schoolwork and a lot of it was in the iMovie app and shit like that


----------



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help so far but I need to keep going until it's resolved


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 30, 2010)

You can't normally install OSX on a PC.  Apple hard-coded it to only install on Mac hardware.  Even though there is no difference between Macs and PCs today...

You'll need to make a Hackintosh.  Google it for all the info you need.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah you may be able to do it depending on your hardware but it's going to be a relatively major project if even possible. 

I assume you don't have access to any other Macs?


----------



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah you may be able to do it depending on your hardware but it's going to be a relatively major project if even possible.
> 
> I assume you don't have access to any other Macs?



Nah just this one

I have a legal copy of mac OSX obviously, but whether I can use it is another situation

I saw on one forum tho a guy made a Hackintosh on a gigabyte motherboard, which had a sort of similar bios to mine

can anybody help me research thisplease cos im almost at the point of tears... my whole freakin distinction was based in iMovie and it was a group project and my whole group is gonna fail


----------



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

http://basshead.wordpress.com/2010/03/28/snow-leopard-on-hackintosh-second-method/

Okay supposedly this works with G41M-ES2L...

I have the G31M-ES2L which I assume is fairly similar, so fingers crossed it works 

Apparently I need to burn Kakewalk (some kind of boot loader) to a CD and then boot from it, then insert my Mac OSX DVD and it should just install Mac OSX, then I insert Kakeloader again to complete

Can anybody confirm what I said is right? Do I need to change anything in the BIOS?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry to break this to you mate, but this is the part where you decide NEVER to go without a backup again. And probably extended warranty.

Setting up a Hackintosh requires specific hardware that's compatible with OSX and a degree of knowledge about operating systems and the likes. Have you thought about how you're going to install OSX on your PC without overwriting your current operating system?

On your estimated degree of knowledge, I would advise against you doing this.


----------



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

First of all: I had an additional warranty for £11.99 a month, but when I cancelled the warranty for my old laptop which was £8.99  a month, they cancelled BOTH... and because of that error I'm stuck with a £1000 laptop that will not be replaced, because I can't take out another warranty now that it's broken, so please spare me the lecture. It wasn't my fault...

Nowwwwwwww: I have a spare blank hard drive I'm gonna use

It's not about my degree of knowledge, or my hardware

It's about needs must... I HAVE to do this

End of the day if it fails, at least I tried

So is anybody gonna help me instead of telling me it can't be done?

And just to add, I do have a spare X1900XTX if that helps (cos I know they used them on the older Macs) and my processor is exactly the same as a Core 2 Duo E8400


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 30, 2010)

Maybe these will help?
How to Install Snow Leopard [VMWare]
How to Install Snow Leopard on PC [Hackintosh]
Install Mac OS X Leopard OSx86 on PC Dual Boot Windows 7, Vista in 9 Easy Steps
Install Snow Leopard on PC [USB]

Ain't never tried it; but, let us know.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

If Hackintosh unsuccessful you could install Linux and add support for HFS+ in your kernel but that too won't be quick or really easy, especially if no *nix experience.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2010)

Vm


----------



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Vm



I read that VM has no sound... so whats the point? How can I edit my project with no sound?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh I think he meant to get at the data?


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 30, 2010)

couldn't you just boot off a Linux live cd and transfer the files from that?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

If the LiveCD's kernel has HFS+ support I guess which surely some must, such as ones designed for rescue purposes.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 30, 2010)

You need to buy specific hardware for a hackintosh.

You will need to have a pretty good understanding of how EFI works.

http://www.tonymacx86.com/index.php?sid=efb9b574a97d7ee2301bec0bae108b96
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.6.4
http://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh

Good Luck!

As long as you purchase hardware off the osx86 project list you will have a much easier time, and multibeast+chameleon should work very well. Otherwise you are going to have a massive headache trying to find ketx files for odd components.


----------



## MikeTyson (Nov 30, 2010)

Its not that I can't find kext files cos I can, there's a lot of guides for hackintosh specifically for G31M-ES2L... even with the same processor too!

But for some reason when I try and use Boot132, iBoot, or Kakewalk... NONE of them work booting from a CD. it always gets to the Apple logo screen and greys out and says "You need to restart your computer" so I do and then nothing happens... and it just goes back to the same screen and tells me to restart again and again

So what the fuck is going on!? I have the same hardware and Bios setup as everyone else who's doing this But it won't work for me...

Any ideas?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 30, 2010)

You're not following the directions... it's a simple step and easily forgotten. Follow iboot+*CHAMELEON* instructions and it will work. I know a guy who knows a guy who told me this happened...


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, how about putting that drive in an external enclosure and going to your schools lab?  I know its kinda late, or using a different mac machine.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 1, 2010)

So much for a simple MAC lover... I love it... LOL


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 1, 2010)

Enough. Post something helpful or don't post at all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2010)

MikeTyson said:


> I read that VM has no sound... so whats the point? How can I edit my project with no sound?



IDK you could get an updated version of VM stop listening to your uneducated friends install it yourself and find that their is sound? but this is just a forum for people who post baseless information so what do i know.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> IDK you could get an updated version of VM stop listening to your uneducated friends install it yourself and find that their is sound? but this is just a forum for people who post baseless information so what do i know.



Don't forget he'll find it hard to edit a project without actually *recovering* it first... No sound needed for that 

Anyway, I guess we summed up enough possibilities without going through the hassle of hackintoshing a PC that's not ready to die. I'm still wondering why this isn't being backed up and repaired by the Apple shop, under warranty.


----------



## MikeTyson (Dec 1, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Don't forget he'll find it hard to edit a project without actually *recovering* it first... No sound needed for that
> 
> Anyway, I guess we summed up enough possibilities without going through the hassle of hackintoshing a PC that's not ready to die. I'm still wondering why this isn't being backed up and repaired by the Apple shop, under warranty.



Because the damage that occurred was not covered under warranty as it was accidental (and before you have a go at me, it was someone else... not me)

Orange juice or coke was spilled in the keyboard and started to corrode the motherboard, I was quoted £700 to replace the motherboard and charging jack for the mag safe charger slot

He showed me the motherboard in the Apple Store and you can visibly see the corrosion and bits of blue where the motherboard has been burned away

I've recovered all my files using HSF Explorer, and most of them open in Open Office apart from the ones I really need which are the iMovie ones...

I've decided to opt for VirtualBox installing OSX86 Leopard Distro and then upgrading to Snow Leopard via retail DVD... on a completely seperate hard drive from Windows to rule out any issues

Hoping this works :/ But it's gonna take a while as my free time is limited

I'll try and post updates as to how it's going


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 1, 2010)

MikeTyson said:


> Because the damage that occurred was not covered under warranty as it was accidental (and before you have a go at me, it was someone else... not me)
> 
> Orange juice or coke was spilled in the keyboard and started to corrode the motherboard, I was quoted £700 to replace the motherboard and charging jack for the mag safe charger slot
> 
> ...



I wasn't gunning at you for the record  I'm familiar with doing things and I've killed some keyboards spilling drinks myself. I just wanted to avoid you rushing into this hackintoshing since I've had some experience myself where OSX didn't install in the desired partition.

Hope things work out in VirtualBox!


----------

